# Xavier De La Rue: This is my Winter



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The opening segment has me cleaning the poo out of my shorts.

29966081

http://vimeo.com/29966081 since they won't let us embed.

Looks like a nice webisode compliment to Further.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, that was a nasty fall at about 1:55. 

Some big time riding.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

This man has seriously become one of my favorite riders to watch. Oh, and that ice chute at the end looks like pure death, yet he's about to ride it. Unreal.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

You guys saw him and Jones in Deeper...right?

" Italian Job" watch what he gets in at 5:05

http://vimeo.com/20322037


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Jeremy Jones himself said that this is the guy who will take big mountain snowboarding to the next level. I believe him.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

BALLS OF PLATINUM, this guy.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Fantastic Lines in Japan with Lucas Debari & Xavier de le Rue - TimeLine S01E04 on Vimeo

this one is cool too. JAPAN


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

that guy is seriously nuts, simply over the top


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is another Video teaser from Xavier.

This guy is just at another level.

31652948


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea i saw this one up at splitboard.com..... all that ice is so fucking scary...


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Jones ain't got nothing on this guy!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> yea i saw this one up at splitboard.com..... all that ice is so fucking scary...


Yeah, fuck all that noise. Some of the shit these snowboarder/mountaineers are getting into doesn't even look fun. To hell with riding 50 and 60 degree icy chutes. That's not riding a line, that's surviving it.


----------



## Momento (Oct 26, 2011)

Amen 2 that.... thats not even a limit i want too dream about. Scary as hell.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I wouldn't necessarily say that I want to ride any sort of line like that, but man it is sure fun to watch. Dude can ride. 

Shred, I did find that video at splitboard.com. Love that site...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Shred, I did find that video at splitboard.com. Love that site...


aaaaahhh those old fucking geezers over there....


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Dude, I love snowboarding. Like, loveeeeeeeeeee snowboarding. It takes up just as much of my day dreaming as sex, cars, sex, money and sex do. But that stuff... not for me man. That's some Evel Knievel stuff.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I do like how the edit mixes in some epic pow runs....for him, runouts.....I think as a rider, his latest freeride tour competition lines are the most entertaining I have ever seen on film. Shots of full runs, top to bottom are rad.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is my winter full movie...

31572650

Sick!

*edit here is the link since we can't embed at this time.

http://vimeo.com/31572650


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks for the link, that was a very cool video.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

XDLR is a badass.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the link! I'll definitely watch that tonight.

This guy is off the chains right now. But with this shit he's doing, I'm not sure he's long for this world. It's fun to watch, but holy shit...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Good lunch break watching at 28min :thumbsup:

Although i almost coughed up some of my pulled pork sandwich over some of the shit he bombs. Just go straight over those icy bits bro


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Well.. that video is absolutely fucking nuts. Thanks!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Thanks for the link! I'll definitely watch that tonight.
> 
> This guy is off the chains right now. But with this shit he's doing, I'm not sure he's long for this world. It's fun to watch, but holy shit...


_Way to armchair his life BRO BRAH._


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats just gold coming from you.

I love watching the guy ride and like Jones said he'd do, he's definitely taking big mountain riding to another level. But damn...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You gotta remember Xavier is really a mountaineer at heart. Growing up in the alps he is a lot more used to that type of terrain than we are.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No doubt about it. The guy is a beast. But the terrain choices he's making are just insane. He was damn near taken out by a HUGE avy last season. I thought he might dial it back a notch after that.

He's an absolutely amazing rider and definitely knows what he's doing, but damn he's taking some huge risks. I hope they continue to pay off for him because it's fun as hell to watch and he's taking big mountain riding to levels that haven't even been contemplated before. Jones is still a monster, but even he's starting to dial it back a little these days. He's getting some age on him and has a family to think about now.

Xavier is just on another level right now. No shame in my game saying that my snowboarding days would be over if I ever attempted that shit - and very possible my walking and/or breathing days.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> No doubt about it.
> 
> Xavier is just on another level right now. No shame in my game saying that my snowboarding days would be over if I ever attempted that shit - and very possible my walking and/or breathing days.



You contemplate the fact of what he does as if it was a dare, or somehow dumb of him? Why compare yourPUSSYSself? Why say any of that shit? Fucking gaper.

As he sad, he would be doing this shit even if he were not being filmed.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> You contemplate the fact of what he does as if it was a dare, or somehow dumb of him? Why compare yourPUSSYSself? Why say any of that shit? Fucking gaper.
> 
> As he sad, he would be doing this shit even if he were not being filmed.


LOL! You mad bro. :laugh:

And for the record, you're the biggest gaper on this site. You troll every thread you ever post on (I just saw your post trolling on the Black Friday thread, but that's typical of you).

Why don't you start up another thread bashing alternate camber profiles again so that we can get another good laugh out of what a dumb fuck you are? 

On a serious note, I'm not comparing myself to him. Guys at that level definitely analyze terrain and risk MUCH different from the rest of us. However, I don't think that makes it not worth discussing. It's fun to watch, but sometimes I wonder how big of an impact the snow film industry has on some of the bad decisions made in the backcountry by typical riders. It's worth discussing.

But, I realize full well you're not here for serious, practical discussion. You've tried that in a few threads and inevitably get your ass handed to you in a paper sack.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> You contemplate the fact of what he does as if it was a dare, or somehow dumb of him? Why compare yourPUSSYSself? Why say any of that shit? Fucking gaper.
> 
> As he sad, he would be doing this shit even if he were not being filmed.


Jesus dude, how much are you going to read into this? Fuck, I saw nothing in his statement except envy and amazement.

For the record, a lot of the big mountain bad asses also die with their boots on. Trevor Peterson, Doug Coombs, Alex Lowe, just to name a few. Xavier is at a very, very high level. Saying you're amazed by it, and not even at his level? Isn't that what pros are supposed to do? Amaze us? 

Seriously dude, you're quite bi-polar on this forum. Dial it back a bit...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And yes Xavier has had some close calls. I believe the avalanche Linville speaks of was from 2007 or 2008. Here is the video of it. Avy he goes for a ride in starts at 1:15






Dude rides on the razor's edge, no doubt.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I loved Xavier's explanation on why he goes so fast. He goes fast since he is so scared haha


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Thanks for the link! I'll definitely watch that tonight.
> 
> This guy is off the chains right now. But with this shit he's doing, I'm not sure he's long for this world. It's fun to watch, but holy shit...





linvillegorge said:


> On a serious note, I'm not comparing myself to him. Guys at that level definitely analyze terrain and risk MUCH different from the rest of us. However, I don't think that makes it not worth discussing. It's fun to watch, but sometimes I wonder how big of an impact the snow film industry has on some of the bad decisions made in the backcountry by typical riders. It's worth discussing.
> 
> But, I realize full well you're not here for serious, practical discussion. You've tried that in a few threads and inevitably get your ass handed to you in a paper sack.


What a fail dude. Own your fail man. 

You have some serious issues of holding grudges, let it go and quit being such a douche.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Jesus dude, how much are you going to read into this? Fuck, I saw nothing in his statement except envy and amazement.
> 
> For the record, a lot of the big mountain bad asses also die with their boots on. Trevor Peterson, Doug Coombs, Alex Lowe, just to name a few. Xavier is at a very, very high level. Saying you're amazed by it, and not even at his level? Isn't that what pros are supposed to do? Amaze us?
> 
> Seriously dude, you're quite bi-polar on this forum. Dial it back a bit...


Cue Marco Siffredi too to that list. I really liked that guy.

I can have an opinion to counter the "old-man-small-balls-syndrome", about one of the top riders and mountaineers in the world. 

When you show me the Angry Snowboarder cutting back on telling the members of this forum to kill themselves, then you can tell me to dial it back, ok?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL!

I love it dude. You're good for entertainment around here. I hope you don't fuck up and get banned.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks for the link, that was a very cool video.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> Cue Marco Siffredi too to that list. I really liked that guy.
> 
> I can have an opinion to counter the "old-man-small-balls-syndrome", about one of the top riders and mountaineers in the world.
> 
> When you show me the Angry Snowboarder cutting back on telling the members of this forum to kill themselves, then you can tell me to dial it back, ok?


I wouldn't worry about BA, if I were you I'd worry about me. Get it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I love how I don't even post in a thread and get brought into it. Oh MATT SCHEFFELEMAN you make me laugh.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I love how I don't even post in a thread and get brought into it. Oh MATT SCHEFFELEMAN you make me laugh.


You gotta be fucking kidding me, is he this guy...

Today @ Colorado State University - Symphony Orchestra Concert Sept. 17 and 18

If so, 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Rock on you badass horn player! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Holy shit, I'm literally crying here. You really should've never called out someone on this forum who could've outed you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Let the rusty trombone jokes begin!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn bro! With a goatie like that, I would have picked you as playing one of those medievil horns that they play when the King enters the room.....or as the Burger King mascot....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

He's like this guy










only much, much angrier


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well wouldn't you be mad too if your job consisted of blowing on pipe all day?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sick-Pow, I seem to recall you ride Loveland quite a bit. I'll keep an eye out for you. I'm gonna haze the shit out of you if I see you. It's gonna be like a flash back to high school, band geek.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Does he ride the natural Dude TUBA there?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My Magic 8 ball says, "It is decidedly so."


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

If I had to have guessed an instrument...I would have picked Skin Flute...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe Pan will pay a visit.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh man, the riding from XDLR in this thread was already fantastic, and now we got this guy and his French Horn. This thread DELIVERS. :laugh: I'm getting my popcorn! LoL!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Back to the thread,

Waterfall rebate was amazing.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Wont be surprised if i'm reading his obituary someday ...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> Back to the thread,
> 
> Waterfall rebate was amazing.


Pretty short winded for someone that blows on pipes.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Sick-Pow, I seem to recall you ride Loveland quite a bit. I'll keep an eye out for you. I'm gonna haze the shit out of you if I see you. It's gonna be like a flash back to high school, band geek.


Missed this gem.

Stay classy dirtbag!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Missed this gem.
> 
> Stay classy dirtbag!


:laugh:

I'm just bustin' you balls dude. You take this interweb business way too seriously.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> *What a fail dude. Own your fail man.*
> 
> You have some serious issues of holding grudges, let it go and quit being such a douche.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


>


Winner, winner, chicken dinner.:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

I wanted to get an idea of how he weights and unweights his turns on that steep shite from helmet cam. No luck. He doesn't really turn much. 

Second observation. Does anyone have experience with those boots? I believe he uses the deluxe boots? I'm looking to get a pair this year.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

caneyhead said:


> I wanted to get an idea of how he weights and unweights his turns on that steep shite from helmet cam. No luck. He doesn't really turn much.
> 
> Second observation. Does anyone have experience with those boots? I believe he uses the deluxe boots? I'm looking to get a pair this year.


There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that his boots are the key to shredding the lines he rides. 

You know, like in the football (soccer) comic 'Billy's Boots' from Buster magazine


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

cool vid....this guy is crazy.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

grafta said:


> There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that his boots are the key to shredding the lines he rides.
> 
> You know, like in the football (soccer) comic 'Billy's Boots' from Buster magazine


Do you mean the guy from the local shop was bull shiting me when he said that those were magic boots?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

caneyhead said:


> I wanted to get an idea of how he weights and unweights his turns on that steep shite from helmet cam. No luck. He doesn't really turn much.
> 
> Second observation. Does anyone have experience with those boots? I believe he uses the deluxe boots? I'm looking to get a pair this year.


He pretty much only turns when he has to. That's what makes his style so fucking nuts, he just bombs the shit out of anything and everything.

As for his boots, the pros wear whatever from whoever ponies up the most sponsorship dough for the most part. The dude could be riding in Sorels nailed to a '87 Sims and he'd still be slaying shit.


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just watched the vid, WOW!!! that guy is amazing & insane, unreal!!! 
He carries his nuts in a wheelbarrow & his brain in a soup can stuffed somewhere in his backpack!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

HUNT24/7 said:


> Just watched the vid, WOW!!! that guy is amazing & insane, unreal!!!
> He carries his nuts in a wheelbarrow & his brain in a soup can stuffed somewhere in his backpack!!!!


LOL

Pretty much this.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

He just signed up with Adidas if I remember right. They're working on his new boots right now. It's Adidas' first foray into snowboard goods.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> He just signed up with Adidas if I remember right. They're working on his new boots right now. It's Adidas' first foray into snowboard goods.


Well, they're hitching their horse to a good wagon to get their start.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

He does rock the Deeluxe boots. I went to a split festival last year and Will from sparks had a pair. They unfortunately only had 1 size and they were size 9's. So I didn't get to try them out, but I can say they were by far the stiffest boots I have ever picked up. That would be really nice for an icy traverse or something so your boot doesn't fold on you. Of course this is a reason a lot of BC guys rock hard boots this and several other reasons. They aren't stiff as hard boots but they were pretty dang stiff.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Adidas has Blauvelt and Xavier rides for/designed the Deeluxe Spark boot. 

i have a pair of them, and i have really mixed feelings about them - in the end i think they kinda suck (for me) overall but hopefully they'll redesign them for next year or i'll get them to fit better as i keep breaking them in. boots are so subjective tho...

- way too bulky... bigger than any modern boot, more like circa 2002 stuff. this bothers me more than anything else.

- not enough lacing on the liner. i can't get this boot to fit snugly at the calf. the laces not going far enough up the liner is a big part of it

- sick vibram sole but no toe protection for kicking steps

- stiff boots thru the foot yes, but as you go up the leg they lose their effectiveness.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd have to agree that boots are the main reason he eats bumps the way he does.
I joke around with my buds sometimes, saying I could ride a 2x6 if I had good boots. & I believe I probably could if I had too.

Having said that, I've probably owned close to 100 snowboards. This is my 23 year, & I had a Burton hero last year. That was the best board I've ever owned.
Towards the end of the season I got to demo a rossi Jibsaw. I chose to demo this one just cause it looked so sweet, chainsaw with magna-traction.
I was completely blown away by this board. It was way faster, had way more pop, carved like a ginsu, & it didn't look fuckin' gay like my pink & purple hero with a seal balancing a beach ball. (I got a good deal, I had too).

I never rode the Hero again, I sold it before I could wrecked it. It had all the bells and whistles. 
It's probably is not desinged for the same type of riding, (Rossi had magna traction & the Hero has scouped nose & tail).

I'm thinkin' that Rossi board he is riding, has alot to do with it as well.
I always thought Rossi was just a cross-over ski company, which I guess they are, but so is K2, Soloman,ect.. I even owned one a long time ago, but I can't remember anything special about it.
If any one gets a chance to try a new Rossi, do it, I think you'll like it. 

TT


----------

